

What was that coding game? - uptrending

What was that game on HN a few months ago that had different levels&#x2F;missions where you edited the code to break your character out of a set of walls made from asterisks?<p>Some levels had drones that would follow you and you had to edit the code to prevent them from landing on you.
======
htilford
[http://alexnisnevich.github.io/untrusted/](http://alexnisnevich.github.io/untrusted/)

------
uptrending
thanks!

